# "Man Shack"



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Finally found the camera and shot some kinda' crappy pictures of my "in progress" reloading room. It's a small building (14' x 18') about 100 ft. from the house. I'm about 95% complete with the remodel job. It used to just be a storeroom full of all the stuff that wouldn't fit in the garage! I'll get some better pictures when I finish. It's got "barnwood" walls and a 5 V crimp ceiling (kinda' looks like a barn turned inside out!). I've got the cabinet doors ready to put on.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!
Now if you can keep the little lady from storing stuff in there you got it made.:watching:


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you figure it out let the rest of us know. I'm not married, so I need to train her before we do.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice reloading room.It's nice to have your own space to get away to.I find reloading to be relaxing.My reloading room is still a 10+12 storage shed that is more storage than reloading space but it's still my quiet getaway.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a frist class hide out to me. That barn wood really sets it off. I like that big chest you have there too. Good job Charlie.:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Jackle1886 said:


> If you figure it out let the rest of us know. I'm not married, so I need to train her before we do.


If you know she's coming, just light up a cigar (you don't have to smoke it, just light it up!) :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like you're only missing one thing - a small fridge to keep beer...um, I mean rootbeer in. You don't want to have to keep running back in the house, do you? :mrgreen:

Looks good and you've got me a bit jealous! :smt023


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

That's nice!!! I'm green with envy :mrgreen:....I'd give my left nut....hell,i'd give em both for a nice get away spot like that!:smt110


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks great Charlie. Given that you have lamps which indicate electricity I bet you end up with that fridge before it's over. Is the steam room operational yet?

Enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is that AIR CONDITIONING that I see?
Wot a wuss! :mrgreen:


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Jackle1886 said:


> If you figure it out let the rest of us know. I'm not married, so I need to train her before we do.


I have an old storage shack. I told my wife how it's full of rats, going into the details of how I use poisoned baits and regularly find dead and mummified rodents' bodies, how sometimes the smell betrays dead bodies and how sometimes I pull a maggoty corpse out of a corner.

She never even names that shack. Never offered to help me out with cleaning either. Barely watches that way.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mccoy said:


> I have an old storage shack. I told my wife how it's full of rats, going into the details of how I use poisoned baits and regularly find dead and mummified rodents' bodies, how sometimes the smell betrays dead bodies and how sometimes I pull a maggoty corpse out of a corner.
> 
> She never even names that shack. Never offered to help me out with cleaning either. Barely watches that way.


Leave it to an Italian to know how to handle a woman :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Say Charlie, how much you charge to come down and build me one?



kev74 said:


> It looks like you're only missing one thing - a small fridge to keep beer...um, I mean rootbeer in. You don't want to have to keep running back in the house, do you? :mrgreen:


Well, then he'd need to add a bathroom, wouldn't he?

And of course a stove and microwave for snacks.

And how about a nice little cot in the corner for naps?

Beginning to sound like home.

Wife will be moving in with him, next.

hmm....

On second thought, Charlie, never mind. I'll just come up and visit you.

I got dibs on the cot.

WM


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's pretty sweet. It's nearly as big as my apartment! Or, alternately, my apartment is nearly as small as your man shack.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Skip the refrig. and just get a kegorator. My dad has one in his kitchen. the best investment yet. also is that yuengling on the top shelf?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

ander254 said:


> Skip the refrig. and just get a kegorator. My dad has one in his kitchen. the best investment yet. also is that yuengling on the top shelf?


Correct! You win the prize! :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is that AIR CONDITIONING that I see?
> Wot a wuss! :mrgreen:


 You have obviously not lived through a Texas summer!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TOF said:


> That looks great Charlie. Given that you have lamps which indicate electricity I bet you end up with that fridge before it's over. Is the steam room operational yet?
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> :smt1099


No steam room but I'm considering a hot tub!!!!:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Leave it to an Italian to know how to handle a woman :smt033


:anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mccoy
I tell it like I see it and you handled that situation with perfection my friend. We should rename you "The Don" :smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks gmaske,
I'll confess I ain't always that good !

Can you please define exactly "the don"? It's a slang term I never came across, does it relate to don quixote or else??


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

36" flat screen DLP should be big enough...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mccoy said:


> Thanks gmaske,
> I'll confess I ain't always that good !
> 
> Can you please define exactly "the don"? It's a slang term I never came across, does it relate to don quixote or else??


Like Don Whan (spelling) The great LOVER!:smt007:smt008:anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Like Don Whan (spelling) The great LOVER!:smt007:smt008:anim_lol:


Juan





> In the legend, Don Juan is a roguish libertine who takes great pleasure in seducing women and (in most versions) enjoys fighting their champions.


wikipedia

WM


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a brain fart on Juan
Thanks WM :smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah well, Don Juan didn't occur to me since he was most unlikely to speak of rats before seducing women. I believe.

One similar figure was an Italian: Mr. Giacomo Casanova from Venice:








.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giacomo_Casanova

Those guys really did understand women's nature and psyche, no kidding. To their own advantage.

There could be troubles when they incurred in the wrath of husbands though.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Now me....Well I'm more like Don Quixote. Trouble is I can't find any wind mills.:horsepoo:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Awesome Man Shack Bro.... !*

Here's my hiding place, .... it's mobile ... :smt047










and I to like the Yueng ...









but the only thing that gets loaded here is me.... argghhhh


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't need a hiding place, but I certainly do envy the cigar!
I had to give up smoking a long time ago, but every time a good cigar passes by I have fantasies of putting on a mask and taking it from its smoker at gunpoint.
SIGH!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't need a hiding place, but I certainly do envy the cigar!
> I had to give up smoking a long time ago, but every time a good cigar passes by I have fantasies of putting on a mask and taking it from its smoker at gunpoint.
> SIGH!


I feel every man should have a hiding place or retreat. A place for him & his dog ... to unwind & destress, A shelter inwhich to get away from the the wifey & kids, the work week, chores that one may need to do but is not completely motivated enough yet to do them, not to mention people that want to mug them for my cigars...:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Though you had d minigun mounted on your boat? MMmmmmmm Yuengling.........Mmmmmm good. One of my friends and former co-workers drove to Florida mainly to get more Yuengling! (and it doesn't hurt that he has an old and good friend that runs a guide service off the keys!!) :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well folks, I got kicked out of Charlie's Man Shack this evening. Something about drinking all of his Landshark beer &#8230;

Anyway, I thought I'd give you a first hand account.

I found out why Charlie is so rich. He lives behind James Avery, the jeweler. Charlie goes out into Avery's field each night and picks up the rejects. Charlie has so much gold, he makes bullets out of it.



The pic he posted doesn't do the place justice. While I was there, I got to sleep on this really huge round bed that rotates and vibrates. Push a button, and your watching his 72" Plasma TV with full surround sound. Press another button, and your at the reloading bench.










Charlie's got a 12X14 closet in the shack that has just about any reloading supply you could ask for. He's got an assortment of powders, primers, brass, and gold bullets, all neatly stacked and appropriately labeled.

Here's a sample of his gun collection:











Just off of the bed is a door that leads to his laboratory. He's got a nice little 25 yard In-Door shooting range where he tests all of his ammo.










His side-by-side refrigerator was nice, and used to be fully stocked. 










Only problem is, Charlie forgot about indoor plumbing. All that beer and no place to go! At least that's what he told me. There was another door in the place that looked suspiciously like it could lead to a toilet. But Charlie told me it was a top secret project of his, so he kept the door locked.

Anyway, Charlie was a great host. If any of you are in the Texas Hill Country give him a pm and he'll treat you right.

&#8230; just don't drink all of his beer.

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I can't believe you're tellin' on me. At least you didn't tell about the hot tub and the waitresses!! :anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You mean this one?










WM


----------

